# Bokeh Effekt mit Trapcode Particular



## workflo (26. August 2011)

Hallo,
hat jemand einen Tipp für mich den "Bokeh Effekt" zu erstellen. Ich arbeite mit After Effects CS 5.5 und dem Plug-in Particular.

Habe schon diverse Sachen ausprobiert jedoch komme ich zu keinem positiven Ergebnis!
Freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## chmee (26. August 2011)

Es kommt auf die Version an. Particular v1.x ist ein eigenständiges Rendering auf einer Ebene, völlig losgelöst von den sonstigen Einstellungen von AE. Tiefenschärfe/DOF von der AE-Kamera kann es gar nicht verarbeiten. Ich glaube, mit v2 werden die Einstellungen der Comp.Camera verwendet. Somit musst Du an den Einstellungen der CompCamera drehen um DOF (Depth of Field) zu erreichen.

mfg chmee


----------



## workflo (26. August 2011)

Ich arbeite mit Particular 2.1. Vielen Dank, werde es gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## chmee (26. August 2011)

Hier ein Tutorial von Andrew "Videocopilot" Kramer zum Thema DOF in AE 
*ACHTUNG* - Ist für "Simulation in 2D-Bildern gedacht"!
http://library.creativecow.net/articles/kramer_andrew/dof/video-tutorial

"Echtes" DOF in AE mittels Kamera und Ebenen im 3D-Raum.
http://library.creativecow.net/articles/oneil_bill/DOF.php

Für Dich sollte der zweite Link interessant sein, besonders die Einstellung der Kamera.

mfg chmee


----------



## workflo (29. August 2011)

Hmm, das ist alles nicht genau das was ich suche. Mein Vorhaben war es mit Trapcode Particular kreisförmige, leuchtende Partikel herzustellen um den Bokeh Look zu haben.

Beispiel:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Egkvh8zWe74&feature=related

Edit:
Habe nun mit Particular experimentiert und komme dem Ergebnis ziemlich nahe. (Partikel Typ: Glow Sphere)


----------

